# Concrete Contractor/Jackson area



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a reputable concrete contractor in the Jackson/ Spring Arbor area? 


Thanks!


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

My neighbor repaved his driveway last year and they did a really nice job. I can ask him for the company name, and if he had any issue. I will send you the details.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks! That will give me some place to start.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

my friend is the salesman for able builders/concrete. they have been in business for 20 years.he has been there that long too. they do work for the state so you know the quality has to be good. call mark on his cell 5172305827. tell him doubletrouble dan sent you.


----------



## ahoney (8 mo ago)

Give Becker & Scrivens a call out of Hillsdale, MI - they are a redi mix concrete supplier and work with TONS of really good concrete contractors in your area! They are family owned and have been in business since 1940. Ask for Aaron, he'll set you up! Contact the Concrete Experts | Becker & Scrivens | MI & Ohio 
+1-800-641-3808


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Not to disrupt this thread but anyone have the same for Trenton/ downriver area. I ve got one company out of ten to give me a quote. Thanks


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I would check with Dean Poured Walls. Beat other prices by $$. My barn and adjoining pads look great after 3 years. Good luck.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

This 15-year old thread just has a life of its own, doesn't it? lol. I wonder what the price of poured concrete has done since 2007?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> This 15-year old thread just has a life of its own, doesn't it? lol. I wonder what the price of poured concrete has done since 2007?


It was resurrected by a one post wonder. Shill, who know?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Waiting for a call back on their landline.


----------

